# Waffen Works AK's



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Waffen Works AK 74 5.45x39. Thoughts and opinions? I have an eye on one on armslist.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If you are expecting customer support, think hard & tread lightly. I personally don't know anything about them.

Has WW gone under ? - The AK Files Forums


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bought a CAI (made in vermont) AK a few weeks ago. Stamped receiver, tapco trigger, very nice hardware. It is a bit of a hybrid between an AK-47 and an AK-47M (between the receiver, gas tube, sights, etc). $520. Put a slidefire setup on it. Mint rifle. PM me and I'll give you the name of the shop, only place I deal with. Great work.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have several AKs and none are built, look or shoot better then my Arsneals. In the AK world sometime you get what you pay for and sometime you don't.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Waffen Werks has gotten quite a bit of bad press. They were always selling them on Classic but I haven't seen them lately. It's an AK though so it should go bang.


----------

